# Eclipse PlugIn selber programmieren



## reibi (5. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Roadmap oder einen Link im Netz wo Schritt für schritt ein einfaches Eclips Plugin erstellt werden kann?

z.B. Ein PlugIn mit 
1.) Einer Perspective
2.) Einmem speziellen View
3.) Einer Aufgabe zB erstellen eines JarFiles

Im Eclipse selbst gibts ja ein PlugIn-Projekt, welches ich zwar erstellen kann aber dann auch nicht mehr weiter komme. 

Kennt da jemand ne schöne Seite?

Danke fürs Grübeln schon mal


----------



## WieselAc (5. Mrz 2007)

Bitte schön:

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-RCP-1/tutorial1.html


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2007)

Eclipse bietet dir doch sogar im Wizard Konfigurationen mit View und Editor usw. an.


----------



## reibi (5. Mrz 2007)

Danke erstmal; Ich probier das im laufe des Tages mal aus. ;-)


----------

